# Incomplete evacuation increases my problem



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi ,

I have already discussed my problem here  http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/166530-constant-leaky-anus-gas-and-stomach-digestion-disorder-please-help-me/ 

I notice that my problem increases when i'm unable to completely evacuate my bowels . Sometimes I feel gassy after taking meal and sometimes it takes 2-3 hours to start this problem . In morning as soon I wake up I feel my stomach is filled with gas and I have no control on that . Everytime I make some assumption of how my stomach is working but fail to understand it. Can anyone please explain this problem in detail.

Right now I am taking culturette probiotic and it is not helping me . I will also start to take enema from monday (suggest me which works better - garlic , coffee or apple cider vinegar ) .

Thanks in advance .


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I've had a lot of luck with the low Fodmap diet. I basically keep to my "safe" veges and fruits and tend to do a lot better without grains, breads etc, even the non-gluten ones. The downside is I'm hungrier on this diet but evacuation is a lot quicker. Chew your food very slowly.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I use an enema everyday.Just tap water to clean out.Sometimes when I'm REALLY constipated,I will put some olive oil in water.Let us know how it goes Nikhilsign


----------



## missjay (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello all,

For all those suffering and feeling as if you've come to the end of your tether, I have good news for you. I'm a living testimony that the power of cure is right on your hands. Click the below link to follow my story. You don't have to live in that condition. God's purpose for all human beings is to live a happy and healthy life. Thank you.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161514-all-of-you-will-be-cured-now/


----------

